# Laptop as DCC controler



## rtobys (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm wondering if there is any software available so that a person could use a laptop or tablet as a DCC controller instead of the traditional wired or wireless controller?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure, JMRI is the most popular one... 

jmri.org is where you want to go... it has windows that can run throttles, programming, keeps a database/roster... it also has the capability to be a server for other computers, and hosts the WiiThrottle protocol to support iPhone and Android devices. 

Greg


----------



## rtobys (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks Greg. That is very nice. Love to use my Android as a controller. Have to lug it around anyway so why not use it for this too!


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I for one would be delighted to hear how well the phone works outdoors controlling Large Scale model trains. 
I know technically it can be done of course. What I would like to see is some genuine feedback on operation outdoors: 
1). How well it works? As in smoothness of control, loco selection, operating function commands etc. 
2). How easy is it to use without constantly looking at the screen? 
3). How easy is it to read the screen in bright sunlight?. 
4). How long does the battery last?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

As I have stated in other threads, it's more of a curiosity than a superior throttle. You basically have to look at the screen to control the loco, since there's no tactile feedback. It's kind of fun at first, but I'll keep my NCE throttle, I can feel the rotary knob and adjust the loco speed and keep my eyes on the loco, and where I am walking! 

So smoothness of control and loco control are good, but hard to beat a throttle with dedicated buttons. 

You cannot use it without looking at the screen when you use it. 

Bright sunlight? Give me a black and white LCD any time, perfectly readable.. no color display has as much contrast because they are backlit, competing with the sun for who is brighter. 

Battery life is not bad if you have a portable unit that scales the wifi power back. In most hand helds, the backlight consumes more power than anything else, so the wifi is not too bad. 

I have run iPhones, iPads, Android phones and Android tablets at our last train show... went back to my NCE throttle every time... 

Fun, but not really as good if you are really DRIVING the train... if it is chasing it's tail on a level loop, then anything will work. 

All that said, JMRI has a wealth of functions and you can do a tremendous number of things with it... 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

There are quite a few software programs to run trains, not just JMRI, such as the Marklin iphone/ipad app which will run on various DCC systems. At any rate, I agree with what Greg has said--can't beat a dedicated controller--I'll never give up my Massoth navigator. One of the guys in our club runs Lenz DCC and has used his iphone but still prefers the rotary dial of the dedicated handheld. I think the ipad has a little more versatility just because of it's screen size, and I played with one using the Marklin software this summer in Switzerland. It is good if you want to basically have the computer interface in front of you with all the switches, track layout with accessories etc., but for basic throttle control it's overkill and not something that is outdoor friendly in my opinion. In the middle of winter when I'm out snowplowing I can set my navigator down anywhere or even have it inside a coat and not have to look at it. As to your questions Tony, the only problem is with #2. You could, of course, create a bluetooth rotary throttle that connects to the iphone/ipad. 

Keith


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Keith. 
You sure could create a Blue-tooth add on for a knob with a direction switch and proper function buttons etc, but, I think that kind of defeats the purpose. Don't you?


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Keith. 
You sure could create a Blue-tooth add on for a knob with a direction switch and proper function buttons etc, but, I think that kind of defeats the purpose. Don't you? 

Yes I do...that's why I've stuck with what I've got. Is it possible? Sure, and the process of developing it would be fun for the challenge, and sometimes in this hobby seeing if you can do something is an important part of the hobby. So how happy you are with the end product depends on whether you are interested in the process or the outcome. 

Keith


----------

